# Different Words That Mean "beer"



## tourist (19/11/08)

Interested to find out how many different terms are out there that mean "beer". I'll start the ball rolling with a few:

piss
neck-oil (only heard this the other day from yardy, I think)
frothies


----------



## kook (19/11/08)

You want to pick up a copy of "Three Sheets to the Wind" by Pete Brown.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (19/11/08)

tourist said:


> Interested to find out how many different terms are out there that mean "beer". I'll start the ball rolling with a few:
> 
> piss
> neck-oil (only heard this the other day from yardy, I think)
> frothies



I can think of a couple off hand
hooch
grog
coldie
turps
(not sure if you mean these)
tinnie
can
stubbie (stub)
long neck

Bob


----------



## Duff (19/11/08)

Bier.


----------



## white.grant (19/11/08)

well I'll lob the obvious 

cleansing:

ale
lager


----------



## Effect (19/11/08)

poison (but that is any alcohol??)


----------



## wyatt_girth (19/11/08)

suds
nectar


----------



## buttersd70 (19/11/08)

agores ealu, ra goda bor.


----------



## Millet Man (19/11/08)

brewski
brew
mothers' milk
pjiǔ


----------



## Zwickel (19/11/08)

Barley-Juice
liquid bread


----------



## browndog (19/11/08)

Frothy chop
Bot bot

-BD


----------



## rwmingis (19/11/08)

Golden throat charmer.


----------



## kenlock (19/11/08)

a sherbet
amber fluid
a lemonade
sarsaparilla
liquid gold


----------



## Millet Man (19/11/08)

browndog said:


> Bot bot



Has a very different meaning with my kids...not drinkable!


----------



## Effect (20/11/08)

Millet Man said:


> Has a very different meaning with my kids...not drinkable!




lol - was thinking the same!


----------



## Sammus (20/11/08)

liquid confidence
liquid amber
cervaca (spelling? spanish for beer i think)

I saw some other references to beers which also imply the drink size, so I figured I'd chuck a few more in:
750/800ml:
Large ones
Largies
Tallies
Longies
250ml:
twisties
throw downs


----------



## Cocko (20/11/08)

A reference to stubbies:

Lets catch up for a couple of: SLIDERS!

and of course the old: Brewski!


----------



## newguy (20/11/08)

Pivo. Cerveza. Barley sandwich. Wobbly pop (I hate this one - it's what DJs here call beer because they're not allowed to say beer on the air in the context of actually drinking a beer).


----------



## Carbonator (20/11/08)

Son-ov-a-Yeast!


----------



## albrews (20/11/08)

tourist said:


> Interested to find out how many different terms are out there that mean "beer". I'll start the ball rolling with a few:
> 
> piss
> neck-oil (only heard this the other day from yardy, I think)
> frothies



hi, birra

cheers
alan


----------



## Goofinder (20/11/08)

adds (from the predictive text on mobile phones)


----------



## rosswill (20/11/08)

Circle Sandwich


----------



## Lachlan (20/11/08)

Loud Mouth Soup


----------



## Maple (20/11/08)

breakfast
lunch
dinner
afternoon coffee


----------



## bigholty (20/11/08)

Have a couple of 'jars'.


----------



## glennheinzel (20/11/08)

Sauce (as in getting on the "sauce")


----------



## newguy (20/11/08)

Rukh said:


> Sauce (as in getting on the "sauce")



Reminds me of a saying from home, "going on the pil". As in pilsner. Double meaning because going on the pill probably means the same thing here as it does there. Translation: no condom, no babies.


----------



## jarryd (20/11/08)

Malt liquor
Mothers milk
Medicine


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/08)

The singing syrup

_UK specific names:_

Skull Attack (Brains SA)
Journey into Space (Newcastle Brown Ale)


----------



## PostModern (20/11/08)

Liquid Lunch.

In Lithuanian:
Alus ('A' sounds like Ah, 'us' rhymes with Puss, as in cat, not the yellow subcutaneous fluid).


----------



## Carbonator (20/11/08)

dancing tonic

schooners of courage

sexy goggles


----------



## barry2 (20/11/08)

slops


----------



## antains (20/11/08)

Goofinder said:


> adds (from the predictive text on mobile phones)



A friend of mine got the nickname for his missus from typing b*tch: Chuci or Chooch. B)


----------



## BobtheBrewer (20/11/08)

[I forgot one
steak and eggs in a glass

Bob


----------



## Crunched (20/11/08)

schooey
brain coolant
dutch courage (as in, a glass of)


----------



## Ginger NZ (20/11/08)

scoops
shants
pint o' plain
trainer (any non-Guinness Irish beer)


----------



## LethalCorpse (20/11/08)

bog-water

Meal in a glass


----------



## raven19 (20/11/08)

getting on the gas...

(or in bristol uk - one of the few things i learnt whilst there), in your best bristolian (yaarrghhh pirate) acent... "getting on the lash"...


----------



## Muggus (20/11/08)

Bevos
Cold Ones (and Not So Cold Ones, Room Temperature Ones, and Warm Ones)
Cleanser
Daddy Juice
Rocket Fuel (can apply to alot of things, but particularly cheap strong beer)
Pints


----------



## MagooMan (20/11/08)

Bierchen...German diminiutive form of beer. Usually used in front of the family / fraulein when describing how much you drank / like to drink / will drink at the pub tonight. 

"Just a bierchen ( little / small beer ) ! "


----------



## spog (21/11/08)

tourist said:


> Interested to find out how many different terms are out there that mean "beer". I'll start the ball rolling with a few:
> 
> piss
> neck-oil (only heard this the other day from yardy, I think)
> frothies



wobbly water.........cheers.....spog.......


----------



## Brewtus (21/11/08)

Stagger juice
Giggle juice
one to wash the dust down
a brew
7 course lunch (Pie and six pack)


----------



## Fermented (23/11/08)

Some Vietnam War mates refer to it as 'Agent Amber'.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------

